

Reddit vs. Digg: A Tale of Two Startups - puranjay
http://startupdispatch.com/opinion/digg-vs-reddit-a-tale-of-two-startups/

======
fromITroom
I have been on both communities for years now and I can say that when Digg's
intellectualism declined there was no way for people to avoid it but to
emigrate. However when it declined on Reddit the structure of sub-reddits and
how you can unsubscribe from sub-reddits helped a lot. Digg might have
implemented this over time but it is too late.

~~~
puranjay
You can avoid much of the stupidity on Reddit by unsubscribing from a few top
reddits - pics, funny, etc.

And yes, the fact that you can subscribe to specific reddits ensures that the
level of discussion always remains above par.

------
paulhauggis
Another point to consider is that Reddit has the backing of a huge company
that is making money elsewhere. They can be choosy with ads, etc.

Digg, on the other hand, was forced to make different decisions because they
needed the incoming revenue. But, they could have done things differently and
still kept revenue (and users) up.

~~~
puranjay
What surprises me is that Conde Nast hasn't dicked around with Reddit at all.
I didn't expect they would be able to run such an independent house. Good for
Conde Nast. Good for the internet. Reddit could've very well gone the way of
any AOL/Yahoo acquisition.

